# Upshur twin



## Catminer (Jun 25, 2011)

Pictures of my finished Upshur opposed twin

Video












Peter


----------



## dsquire (Jun 25, 2011)

Peter

Looks like you have a nice runner there Peter. Seems to start fairly easy as well judging by the video. Thanks for sharing it with us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rudydubya (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice looking and a nice runner. Congratulations on a fine build.  :bow:

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## metalmad (Jun 25, 2011)

nice looking engine buddy 
Pete


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 25, 2011)

That is a very nice engine. I'm a big fan of Upshur engines. 

But there is one thing...it seems you went ahead and built the thing without taking us along and providing build pics along the way! How can we be sure you didn't buy it off eBay? :big: 

...sorry, couldn't resist...

-Trout


----------



## Catminer (Jun 25, 2011)

But there is one thing...it seems you went ahead and built the thing without taking us along and providing build pics along the way! How can we be sure you didn't buy it off eBay? :big: 

...sorry, couldn't resist...

-Trout

 Funny guy, Mr. Trout :big:

I didn't take many pictures during construction, It was to be a Christmas present for my son, so a bit of a rush job. Almost July! you can see how that worked out. Sent him money instead, he seemed very understanding.

A couple of pictures to hopefully help prove the non E-bay origins of the engine











Also a past build of a Duclos gearless






Peter


----------



## el gringo (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't have to releive the piston skirts on mine. Wondering why yours are cut (crank clearance)?


----------



## MatiR (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicely done Catminer, it runs really well. I have heard that the Upshur twins are fairly cranky to run but your seems to purr along just beautifully. I built one about 3 years ago as a 'beginner project", but I have never tried to run it. Here is the old thread:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1435.0

What kind of ignition setup did you use? - I really need to get mine running :-[

Best regards, Mati


----------



## Catminer (Jun 25, 2011)

el
No reason for the piston skirts, just something to try.

Thank you everyone else for your kind comments

Sorry about the picture quality, will try to improve

 Peter


----------



## Catminer (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Mati;

 Ignition is using the breaker points as set out in the plans, a 6v automotive coil, condenser (capacitor), and a 6v lantern battery. I use this on other engines also with no troubles. The carburetor is to the drawings also,
it has no air bleed or capacity to meter fuel to throttle position. Works best at a set speed.
Thanks for looking and I will read your thread.

 Peter


----------



## el gringo (Jun 25, 2011)

Peter

For what it is worth I ended up with a hall sensor and SSI ignition sys.
Performance improved dramatically. Design carb works well and handles RPM change pretty good.

ps... the con rods are of 2024 aluminum so messing with bushings in the big end wasn't necessary. The bearings in the little end are for practice.

Ray M


----------

